
Hiring a developer is healthier for your startup than working with freelancers - flaviuspop
https://blog.cbots.ro/why-hiring-a-developer-is-much-healthier-for-your-start-up-than-working-with-freelancers-and-how-c16d1efa16ee
======
justdebb
_1\. He is going to be much more interested in your company than a freelancer
would ever be._

First off, the freelancer doesn't automatically have to be male. Second, I
think this is quite debatable.

If you're a large company or well-known startup, sure, you may be able to
easily hire people who are really into your product, but again, that doesn't
mean you can't find an hire a freelancer that is an advocate for your product.

